# Fox - 32 Vanilla RLC FIT 140mm QR15



## Duc851 (4. November 2011)

Verkaufe eine Fox Vanilla RLC Fit 140mm. Dabei handelt es sich um das Topmodell mit einstellbarer Zug- und Druckstufe, sowie Lockout und Federvorspannung. Mit dabei sind 2 Austauschfedern zur optimalen Gewichtsanpassung.
Ausfallende: QR15
Scheibenbremse: Postmount
Schaft: 1 1/8", 19,4cm

Die Federgabel war nur diese Saison im Einsatz, und da hauptsächlich auch nur eine Woche in Ligurien. Dementsprechend ist sie in sehr sehr gutem Zustand.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=42509651


----------



## Duc851 (7. November 2011)

Hier der richtige Link:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/fahrraeder/zubehoer/u623743


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

